

“Who’s Got Your Back?” An Investor Story - Byliner
http://thormuller.com/2011/02/whos-got-your-back-an-investor-story/

======
joshu
This is why the "pile of small investors" style of financing is tough -- fail
to get awesome traction and you are toast.

Expect to see a bunch of needless failures due to out-of-cash issues in 2011.

~~~
PakG1
At the same time, sometimes you grab whatever you can get.

------
zizee
This story provides some nice insight into why not all money is created equal,
and why it is important to do your due diligence about past behaviour of your
sugar daddies.

